Ask HN: How can a solo founder find other founders? - theturtletalks
======
jppope
Super confused by this question... Most successful businesses are created by
solo founders.

Sure Y/C recommends having cofounders but if you have a good business (or
idea) just build it... don't wait for someone else to come around and ruin
what you're doing. If you need some adult supervision grab a mentor...

~~~
theturtletalks
I needed that, thanks.

------
sharemywin
I would say find some initial customers first. Make sure what your building
makes sense from a customer perspective.

